# Tinting CA



## ldb2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Everybody
Any one ever try to tint CA , if so what do you use that dont react with the CA


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 6, 2008)

i've never heard of anyone trying to do that, it'd be tough to get it mixed with the quick set up of CA. let us know if you figure anything out.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats why I'm looking for a dye that dont react with the CA I would be willing to tint a whole bottle of CA but all the dyes I've tried so far have reacted with the CA and caused it to cure...and get realllly hot [:0]



spelling oooops


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried it a couple years ago and never found anything that would work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had sucess tinting epoxy with spray enamel but don't think you can CA.


----------



## JWW (Jan 7, 2008)

Try "universal" paint tint. Go by one of the borgs and take a plastic cup with you and get the paint person to dribble a little coloring in the cup and then try that. It will tint both oil and latex and *maybe* it will tint ca.


----------



## bradh (Jan 7, 2008)

You will need a dye that is not water based, might need to be acitic as well. Water will cause the CA to set. I seem to remember that a chemist did a write up for us on how CA sets, if I remember correctly CA reacts to alkaline materials, so something on the acidic side should be more stable. I will see if I can find the chemist's write up.
Brad


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 7, 2008)

"Many have tried, all have failed." or at least I have not read anything about a success


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> "Many have tried, all have failed." or at least I have not read anything about a success



DITTO!

And, I am one of the triers and failers


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2008)

Why not simply contact the manufacturer of the CA you are using and ask them for guidance?

Also, one of those that sells the stuff here in bulk might have a good suggestion.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2008)

I have tried a number of things including:

Transtint dye-This has no water in it but does not work
Transtint dye in acetone
Artist paint
Alumilite dye
various powders

None of them worked worth anything, YMMV.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 7, 2008)

For what it's worth, here's a little secret that I've been having really good luck with - Alcohol based art markers. I use Prismacolors, but I'm sure the Tria's and others would work well.

What I do is color the blank when I've turned it down to size, and then when you apply a layer of CA, it loosens up the pigments and allows the color to bleed into the finish. You can to multiple layers depending on how much color you want in the finish, and I usually put a couple layers of clear over the top of it to keep from sanding through the color, so I  do turn the blank just slightly smaller than final dimensions. Typically I use thin CA to 'set' the color, and then progressively thicker CA's depending on how much I need to build.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Karl thanks but I'm not trying to color the blanks just the CA .. to color WOOD blanks I use food coloring (I use it on toys... my other hobby/bussiness) but I'm trying to tint metals without anodizing or powdercoat (soon I hope to go powdercoat...tax time soon)


----------



## crafttx (Jan 8, 2008)

I have not tried this but I wonder if it would be possible to tint the ca after finishing with the tint used for eyeglass lenses.  It would be translucent and not opaque.  The tint comes as a liquid that is concentrated and is used hot.  I can't remember the temp but maybe 170F-210F.  

You could try to get an optical shops old tint when they change it out.  The color would not be true because of its aging but I know it will still tint lenses.  If I can ever get my CA finish better I will try it.


----------

